# Snow Geese sightings



## floridaduckhunter (Oct 18, 2006)

I know the weather has not cooperated so for this year but is anyone getting into the white devils yet? Any sightings of huntable numbers? Good luck to everyone!


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

There are huntable numbers of snows on the border.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

saw a few flocks in northern south dakota this weekend


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

the last 3 weekends out hunting we have seen 1 to 3 small flocks of snow and blues yesterday was a flock of 11


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

shot a mature blue in that area yesterday a lot more blues then snows for some reason also alot of lessers


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

nowthat u said that your rite alot more blues just saw 9 snow geese fly over my house 5 min ago tho woop woop got my heart goin there for a couple min!!!


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

nice shoot em up


----------



## floridaduckhunter (Oct 18, 2006)

Is anyone seeing any snows in the Dakotas?


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

yes the snows are here


----------

